# Camri WK370



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi gents ..I wonder if any one can help me . There was 40 ft vessel 16 Tons..lost by fire at Lybster in 1934 called CAMRI WK370.. What I have found out she was built in Fraserburgh in 1931 I think her reg prior to coming to Lybster may have been BCK143 but I am far from certain about this Also she does not appear in the excellent Buckie motor boats books..Any help very much appreciated


----------



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

She's in the 1933 Aberdeen Almanac as FR 246 owners; James Strachan and others; 16 tons.
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Douglas as always thanks ..I started to wonder as she was not in the BCK books Again thanks


----------

